

Talk of the Nation talks about the poker site shutdown - stretchwithme
http://www.npr.org/blogs/talk/2011/04/20/135568984/april-20th-show

======
stretchwithme
This is on NPR live, starting right now, 12 noon Wednesday 4/20. And will be
available recorded later on.

